# super happy



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

The auction I was waiting for finally came along last weekend. Some guy is moving to Alaska and he auctioned off all of his traps. 
I got:
12 bmi 1.500s
2 victor #1 1/2 longsprings
1 victor #1 longspring
and 1 #2 montgomery coilspring

Those 16 traps add up to $55.
and then I picked up some old **** boards for a dollar.

I love those bmi's. I think I found my favorite trap. Nightlatched, some centerswiveled and they're just a cool trap.


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Whats a mb 1500???? :-?


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorry. I edited it. I was is a rush this morning.


----------

